# Quote From Founder of La Raza



## William Joyce (Jun 20, 2010)

We have got to eliminate the gringo.  And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.

Jose Angel Gutierrez
Founder of the National Council of La Raza


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> We have got to eliminate the gringo.  And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.
> 
> Jose Angel Gutierrez
> Founder of the National Council of La Raza



Sounds like something that some of your friends would say (just replace "gingo" with "wetback")


----------



## LuckyDan (Jun 20, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > We have got to eliminate the gringo. And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.
> ...


 
Either way, Xotoxi, do you condone one but not the other? That's all you have to say about it? "Sounds like something a Mexican hater would say in reverse?" 

That's a pretty fuckin hardcore statement don't you think? And what party leader in America has said such a thing?


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 20, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...




I condone neither side.  I think anyone that thinks that their own race is better than other races should be killed.


----------



## editec (Jun 20, 2010)

Haters hate.

That ain't news to nobody, sport.


----------



## chanel (Jun 20, 2010)

Haters may hate but I don't think even the hardcore racists promote genocide. Just sayin..


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> We have got to eliminate the gringo.  And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.
> 
> Jose Angel Gutierrez
> Founder of the National Council of La Raza



Bring it on.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yet we have a member of the Supreme Court as a member of this group! SHOCKING! The left will protect every hate group as long as they aren't a white hate group!



William Joyce said:


> We have got to eliminate the gringo.  And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.
> 
> Jose Angel Gutierrez
> Founder of the National Council of La Raza


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 20, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > We have got to eliminate the gringo.  And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.
> ...



So that makes it OK? You know they will toss your Asia ass out of Atlzan also!

Besides most Americans and the VAST VAST VAST VAST majority of white conservative Americans denounce the KKK also!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 20, 2010)

editec said:


> Haters hate.
> 
> That ain't news to nobody, sport.



The only difference is these haters are winning! See the Southern border states. Spanish is starting to become an official language. Sane laws that seek to enforce our Federal laws get attacked as racist. Blacks and Whites are getting ethnically cleansed from Southern Cities like Dallas, LA and San Diego. Heck in LA they have a mayor that considers LA part of Mexico. 

Since the leftist cowards protect the La Raza type racists in order to seek new voters. In will only be a matter of time before CA, NM, TX, AZ etc are 90% Latino and seeking a Kosovo style secession from America!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > We have got to eliminate the gringo.  And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.
> ...



They are and we are losing!


----------



## José (Jun 20, 2010)

Your posts here make a lot more sense   than the nationalist babble you regurgitate now and then Hook, like, "*America is a country of laws, blah, blah, blah...*" willfully ignoring almost 300 years of landgrabs and expansionist wars against Indians and Mexico.

Of course the US is a country of laws *NOW*... Its expansionist phase was completed more than a century ago in case you haven't noticed...

21th century America is a country of laws only because the disrespect for Native American's hunting grounds and Mexico's territory *ALREADY SERVED ITS PURPOSE*.


----------



## José (Jun 20, 2010)

Having said that I wonder why so many people think the strict control of non-white immigration is not within America's rights... Most countries on Earth do it... Virtually all Asian countries...

In a few decades racism went from owning other human beings as property and driving natives out of their homelands to a country merely exercising its sovereign right to control immigration the way it sees fit.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Haters hate.
> ...



Rotfl!  Blacks and whites are being "ethnically" cleansed from LA and Dallas?

Hot shit racks o' fucking morons!  Is there no limit to the stoopid shit you will say?


----------



## 2Parties (Jun 20, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> And what party leader in America has said such a thing?



They don't have to say anything.  Actions speak louder than words.

See: Iraq, Afghanistan,  Japanese in the US during WW2, Jim Crow Laws, etc.


Whether you think some of these things are racially motivated or not is irrelevant.  I'd rather have a person hate me for my race while they make a buck off people's ignorance than have a person drop a bomb on me in the name of freedom.


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:
			
		

> Fuck you leftist ASSHOLE!



So you follow up stoopid claims with dumb ad homs.........not surprised.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



(1) No.

(2) My "Asia ass"?

(3) Yippee...you can write that one down on your resume.  Unfortunatly, Wm Joyce cannot be counted in that VAST VAST VAST VAST majority.


----------



## Angelhair (Jun 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> We have got to eliminate the gringo.  And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.
> 
> Jose Angel Gutierrez
> Founder of the National Council of La Raza



_The racist latinos have been pushing for this forever.  No surprise there.  Where have you been????  What they don't get is that when the white man goes, so do thee....these latinos, as well as all racists, are...............just don't turn your back on them._


----------



## William Joyce (Jun 20, 2010)

editec said:


> Haters hate.
> 
> That ain't news to nobody, sport.



It would actually be news to the entirety of the MSM, which says nothing about any of this, counselor.  I was reading the WP the other day and once again, La Raza was called a 'civil rights' group.  

I mean, how much more obvious does the bias need to be?  A group that is, in effect, a brown KKK is given not just a neutral term or even a flag-raising one, but a beatific POSITIVE TERM.  Meanwhile, any remotely pro-white group is called the most NEGATIVE POSSIBLE TERMS, i.e., "supremacist" and what-not.

It's all right there for everyone to see.


----------



## Angelhair (Jun 21, 2010)

_You can fool some of the people some of the time but not all of the people all of the time......La Raza is a racist group._


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 21, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Haters hate.
> ...



You don't know shit about la raza except for the brown stuff you lick of off don black's dick you useless crybaby.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 21, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



WOW pot calling the kettle black methink! I think you need to do your research a little better, but your a leftish scumbag doing your research is against your religion (precise why leftish news, radio and TV do so poorly).

The name says is all Laaaaaa RRRRAAAAZZZZAAA aka the RACE!!!

I am sure if there was a white group called THE RACE, you would be screaming from the highly tower that they are racists.

You're a hypocritical scumbag!


----------



## Bullfighter (Jun 21, 2010)

> I am sure if there was a white group called THE RACE, you would be screaming from the highly tower that they are racists.



There was. It was called the "Third Reich"!


----------



## CurveLight (Jun 21, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



You're so pathetic sites like Stormfront are grateful you don't post there very much.   Where does it place you when even shitbag racists are embarrassed by your presence?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 21, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> We have got to eliminate the gringo.  And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.
> 
> Jose Angel Gutierrez
> Founder of the National Council of La Raza


Did he whisper this in your ear while you were having sex or do you have a link?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> > I am sure if there was a white group called THE RACE, you would be screaming from the highly tower that they are racists.
> 
> 
> 
> There was. It was called the "Third Reich"!



Exactly!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 21, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



LOL nice comeback! Right from the leftist playbook, when you are out of arguments call the person a racist! Divert the topic. Little man America is so lucky to have an out of work, uneducated socialist like you. When she tries to progress you will be right there protesting and telling her how bad she is. 

Fighting racism, which I support (I wonder which one of use, meaning me and you, has voluntaried in Fair Housing Clinic in Chicago during law school?), is not just fighting White racism (which is still real, but much less of a problem), but also fighting black and brown racism. Believe it or not, La Raza/THE RACE, is racist group and should be condemned like all racist groups. They don't have violent history like the KKK, but so do a lot of hate groups. Does that mean we should try to stop and speak out about them also?


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 21, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> We have got to eliminate the gringo.  And what I mean is, if worse comes to worst, we have got to kill him.
> 
> Jose Angel Gutierrez
> Founder of the National Council of La Raza




"WE" have less chance of doing it now than they had before.
We just may have to take the rest of Mexico. It's just as worthless as what we took and paid $13 million for.


----------



## Biggles (Jun 22, 2010)

La Raza is a terrorist group.


----------

